
Scroll with your mouse on a remote mosh tmux session - zie
https://blog.filippo.io/my-remote-shell-session-setup/
======
colemickens
The syntax in this article doesn't work on recent versions of tmux. The new
syntax is simply `set-option -g mouse`.

Also, `mosh` is amazing... it's so great being able to still work on my dev VM
from a tethered connection on a public bus.

------
chbrown
iTerm2 3.0's tmux integrations take a little bit of work to set up locally,
but you only have to do that once, and as long as your remote servers have a
reasonably recent version of tmux (1.8, I believe), just replace filippo's
`mosh HOST -- tmux a` with `ssh HOST -t 'tmux -CC new -A -s main'` (no mosh
required).

~~~
zie
yes, mosh isn't required, except with mosh you get magic roaming,
disconnection support, etc. mosh is the best way to do remote shells from a
mobile device (laptop, phone, etc).

~~~
theamk
Isn't the 'disconnection support' (and by extension, roaming) one of the big
points of tmux? This is one of the reasons why I never bothered with mosh -- I
have screen/tmux, what's the point?

~~~
zie
it saves having to type ssh again :) Plus it's generally faster being UDP, and
having predictive echo.

------
thro32
I just tried Yakuake + mosh + fish; mouse history scrolling just works in
default settings.

------
deanclatworthy
I've been trying to get smooth scrolling with the mouse wheel for about a year
now with tmux to no avail. The solution presented in this article will give
you janky scrolling (as it mentions in the notes).

------
sgrytoyr
Note that this article is from 2014, which confused me for a moment. I’ve had
this exact setup working for quite a while, using a regular mosh release.

